# My official "I'm a newbie" post =)



## Daligani (Dec 6, 2006)

I probably should have come here to post my introduction instead of "Member FOTDs".. oops! Well, at least I did post a ton of pics to share..

So, anyway.. I'm Dee, I'm a 32 yr old married mommy of two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I honestly can't remember how I ended up here, but, I've been lurking for quite a long while now - or, at least it sure seems that way lol I know it's been a couple of months.. maybe even longer. I frickin love this place and come here a few times a day.. _every day_. I love how everyone is so supportive of each other.. I haven't seen a bitchy comment yet (which, I'm sure you all know, is just a _weeeee _bit rare in huge groups of women lol).
I finally got up the courage to register a couple weeks or so ago, but, then chickened out and didn't post. I haaaate first posts.. I'm kinda weird that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUT, I'm here now.. and that's what counts, right??


----------



## sexypuma (Dec 6, 2006)

welcome Dee! I am happy that you decided to register. I am sure that you will have a lot of fun with us.
Again, welcome.


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'll love it here. Sometimes we will get on each other's nerves, but we're one big family here.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome:balloons:


----------



## Daligani (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome.. I greatly appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I must say, I'm lovin the smiley selection


----------



## little teaser (Dec 6, 2006)

hello and welcome!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome!  We do have a great group of people here.  You're going to have fun.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_.....I haven't seen a bitchy comment yet (which, I'm sure you all know, is just a weeeee bit rare in huge groups of women lol)....._


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 6, 2006)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## juli (Dec 6, 2006)

to Specktra!


----------



## Daligani (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_



_

 

LOL perhaps I should have stressed "yet"? And no, that wasn't toward you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll rephrase it completely.. The bitchiness doesn't seem to be running rampant on these boards. Seriously, it doesn't!



Oh, and thank you all for the welcome


----------



## Dawn (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Dee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Enjoyed your intro


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 10, 2006)

Dee


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 13, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Dee!  It really doesn't matter that you posted an FOTD first - I think that's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Welcome to Specktra


----------



## jayme (Dec 19, 2006)

jayme


----------

